# Silver Spring, MD established group needs 2 players



## runescience (Jul 4, 2004)

We have 3 games going now and meet weekly: dnd 3.5, d20 conan, and occassionally we will play a d20 modern or d20 starwars game.

We are looking for 2 more players. We meet wed nights. 

Email: runescience@yahoo.com


----------



## Old One (Jul 6, 2004)

*Thread Hijack...*

RS -

Are you coming to our MD-VA-DC Game Day on 10/2?  Check links in sig for details...

I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread !

~ Old One


----------



## Dieter (Jul 7, 2004)

runescience said:
			
		

> We have 3 games going now and meet weekly: dnd 3.5, d20 conan, and occassionally we will play a d20 modern or d20 starwars game.
> 
> We are looking for 2 more players. We meet wed nights.
> 
> Email: runescience@yahoo.com




Dang. Wednesday nights, eh? Too bad. I'm usually too catatonic after work to even consider gaming on a weeknight.


----------



## Queequeg (Jul 8, 2004)

runescience said:
			
		

> We have 3 games going now and meet weekly: dnd 3.5, d20 conan, and occassionally we will play a d20 modern or d20 starwars game.
> 
> We are looking for 2 more players. We meet wed nights.
> 
> Email: runescience@yahoo.com




Runescience, tell me more about your dnd campaign.

You can find my own post looking for a game here.


----------

